# Donau von Aschach bis Engelhartszell



## kieni7 (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hab eine Jahreskarte für die Donau in diesem Bereich geschenkt bekommen. Der Abschnitt ist aber ca. 40km Lang.
Such eine gute Stelle für Zander und Hecht --> ist klar das die guten Plätze geheim bleiben aber ein zwei Tipps könnte ich schon gut gebrauchen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## kandalf (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Donau von Aschach bis Engelhartszell*

Servus

Mir wurde gesagt das es knapp oberhalb des Kraftwerks nicht so schlecht sein soll, aber bestädigen kann ich es leider nicht.

Lg.Kandalf


----------



## kieni7 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Donau von Aschach bis Engelhartszell*

Hallo Kandalf,

danke für deinen Tipp.
Werd ich am Wochende probieren.

LG
Kieni


----------



## hkroiss (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Donau von Aschach bis Engelhartszell*

Hallo, wir haben vor einigen Jahren bei Untermühl gefischt. War gar nicht so schlecht. Haben meist Zander und in der Nähe vom Steinbruch Brachsen gefangen.

Ein Bekannter von mir fischt in Aschach oberhalb vom Kraftwerk und fängt dort meist Zander. Ist aber nach seinen Aussagen in den letzten beiden Jahren um vieles schlechter geworden.

Bist Du schon unterwegs gewesen?
Wie war's bei Dir?

Grüße Harald


----------



## Gottfried01 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Donau von Aschach bis Engelhartszell*

Hallo Leute,

kann euch bestätigen dass oberhalb vom Kraftwerk Aschach eher ein Fischflaute herrscht welche meiner Meinung nach ca. 1 km Richtung Kaiserhof wieder aufhört. Bin, wenn es wärmer wird, wieder beinahe täglich mit der Zille unterwegs und auf der Such nach ordentlich Stellen welche in diesem Abschnitt wirklich zu Hauf sind. Ich persönlich finde die Plätze in Inzell und in Schlögen optimal ( beidseitig ). Habe dort schon ordentlich gefangen. Auch kurz nach dem Kaiserhof ( Richtung Schlögen ) ist es eigentlich immer fängig ( auch Radfahrer gehen manchmal an den Haken  ). 

Was ich noch anmerken möchte: Freut mich endlich mal Leute vom Heimatgewässer hier im Forum zu treffen! #6

Gruß
Gottfried


----------



## gismowolf (4. März 2009)

*AW: Donau von Aschach bis Engelhartszell*

Servus Gottfried!
Wenn Du Dich etwas früher hier im Österreichereck gemeldet hättest,würdest Du schon mehrere Angelfreunde 
aus Deiner Heimat kennen!!
Von ca.1970 bis 1995 hab ich in diesem Bereich der Donau gefischt.Meinen Ankerplatz fürs Boot hatte ich im Hafen in der Schlögener Schlinge.Damals waren etwa 8-10 Boote dort!!!Mit dem Boot bin ich maximal ca.2km unterhalb von Inzell gefahren.Weiter runter bin ich den Treppelweg mit dem Auto bis Aschach.Es gab dort auch sehr gute Fangplätze für Zander.Seit der Umwidmung des Treppelweges als Radwanderweg mit oft täglich vielen 
hundert Radfahrern und allgemeinem Fahrverbot (auch für Anrainer bzw.Berechtigte mit Fischereijahreslizenz) hab ich dann noch jahrelang in der Donau in Unterlandshaag und in der Aschach sowie im Innbach gefischt.
Wie sieht es jetzt mit der Uferbefahrung von Engelszell bis Aschach aus.Ist das noch immer so?


----------



## Gottfried01 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Donau von Aschach bis Engelhartszell*

Servus Gismowolf,
sorry dass ich mich erst jetzt melde und dir Antworte.

Ja die Problematik als Angler mit dem Fahrzeug diesen Streckenabschnitt zu erreich und zu befischen besteht nach wie vor. Wobei ich sagen muss dass ich es manchmal wage den Radweg zu befahren ( natürlich nicht unbedingt zu den Hauptverkehrszeiten - also Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang ) und auch schon mehrmals der Exekutive " ins Netz " ging, die sich aber immer verständnisvoll zeigte und nicht einmal abmahnte da sie diese Problematik ebenfalls kennen. Und wenn man sich nicht mitten auf den Radweg stellt und auch keinen Müll hinterlässt ( was ja eigentlich nicht zur Diskusion stehen dürfte!!! ) dann hat man auch keine Probleme zu erwarten. Die besten Plätzchen erreicht man ohnehin mit der Zille . 

Befische eigentlich einen Großteil des Abschnittes regelmäßig, hauptsächlich jedoch von Aschach bis Schlögen und kann mich über den Fangerfolg nicht beschweren.

Wie sieht es bei dir aus? Bist du noch an der Donau anzutreffen?

Gruß
Gottfried


----------



## gismowolf (24. März 2009)

*AW: Donau von Aschach bis Engelhartszell*

Servus Gottfried!
Ich hatte die letzten Jahre noch Jahreslizenzen in der Antiesen und im Inn-Altwasser in Reichersberg.Aber seit einigen Jahren fische ich nur noch in meinen Hausgewässern Traun und Ager.
Aber es reizt mich schon,wieder einmal eine Nacht an der Donau zu verbringen!Könnte mir vorstellen,am Wiesenweg oberhalb von Inzell im Juli wieder mal zu angeln.Da jagten(vor Jahren!!) die Zander Jungfische und Lauben entlang der Ufersteinschüttung.Im Handscheinwerferlicht konnte man die flüchtenden Fischlein und die fluoreszierenden Augen der jagenden Zander sehen!!War immer wieder ein tolles Erlebnis dort!
Mach doch ab und zu mal hier eine Bemerkung,was sich tut!


----------



## Gottfried01 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Donau von Aschach bis Engelhartszell*

Grüß dich Gismo,

komme leider nicht all zu oft dazu im Board zu surfen. Gerne teileich meine Fangberichte mit Euch im Board. 
Bekomme hoffentlich heute mein Duplikat des Fischerausweises den ich leider im Herbst verloren habe, und dann gehts los bei mir. Wenn ich mir das Wetter und den Wasserstand bzw. die Wasserqualität in der Donau ansehe dann wird mich nichts mehr halten können. Werde natürlich Bericht erstatten was sich getan hat.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Wasser, würde mich freuen!#6

Gruß
Gottfried


----------



## gismowolf (2. April 2009)

*AW: Donau von Aschach bis Engelhartszell*

Servus Gottfried!
Laß es mal ein bißchen wärmer werden!Bei uns in der Ager war gestern ca.70cm Schneeschmelzwasser über Normalpegel.Hoffe,daß es heute schon etwas "normaler"ist.
Dir wünsch ich eine schöne Pirsch am Wasser!


----------



## Golf1-DCOE* (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Donau von Aschach bis Engelhartszell*

Servus Leute,

hätte ein paar Fragen zu der Donaustrecke.
Wo geht die Strecke genau los?
Darf man mit dem Boot fischen bzw Zelle?
Wo sind gute Zanderstellen zum spinnen#6
Was kostet da die Jahreskarte denn ich habe was von 50 Euro gehört, im Net hab ich was von 75 gehört.


Vielen dank, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal oder vielleicht trifft man sich sogar mal am Wasser#h#h


----------



## Selman Tosun (11. November 2016)

*AW: Donau von Aschach bis Engelhartszell*

Hallo Leute ich bin neu im Forum weil ich hab die Jahres Karte für 2017 gekauft habe an der Donau weil ich gehört habe es sei besser als der inn Zander bestand zu mindest 
Ich hab die Erlaubnis von Engelhartzell bis aschach und kenn keine Plätze für Zander würdet ihr mir da weiter helfen bitte


----------



## Selman Tosun (11. November 2016)

*AW: Donau von Aschach bis Engelhartszell*

Hallo Golf1 ich hab bezahlt für die selbe Strecke 90 €


----------

